# Shift Lock Problem



## 65615 (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought a 1993 Nissan Altima SE. The car has been locking up in park. It just can not shift from park, and I read the manual on “shift lock”. But that can not solve the problem. Can anyone, please, tell me what I can do about this problem? Sometimes it shifts but more often than not it does not shift even if I depress the brake.

Thank you.
Sam


----------

